# The history of British mountain biking.



## Globalti (30 Apr 2020)

This film is pretty good, at least the first half for anybody who remembers Muddy Fox bikes and the early days of NEMBA races and such like. 


View: https://youtu.be/e6zbENQcwkk


----------



## sheddy (30 Apr 2020)

More on the Rough Stuff Fellowship
https://www.rsf.org.uk/about-us/history-and-beginnings.html


----------



## FrankCrank (30 Apr 2020)

Saw that video a few days ago, definitely worth a watch. Have often wondered how the origins of MTBing were always categorically pinned on a few fellas riding down hills in that there California. Reckon the Brits have just as much claim. Why, I'd even go as far as to say me and my school mates started it over the rough ground next to the Reading tip. I defy anyone to claim otherwise


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Saw that video a few days ago, definitely worth a watch. Have often wondered how the origins of MTBing were always categorically pinned on a few fellas riding down hills in that there California. Reckon the Brits have just as much claim. Why, I'd even go as far as to say me and my school mates started it over the rough ground next to the Reading tip. I defy anyone to claim otherwise


Same here, old clunker with wide (cowhorn) bars in the mid 70s.


----------



## FrankCrank (30 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Same here, old clunker with wide (cowhorn) bars in the mid 70s.


....yep, had to be cowhorns. Suitable attire to be worn included high-waisted flares, Brutus round-collared shirt and DM's


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Apr 2020)

my mate had fake fur on his cowhorns.... we thought it was well cool when we were eight, but in hindsight, it probably looked a bit daft.


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Apr 2020)

When MTBs came out, I thought, "Meh. Raleigh Grifter."


----------



## Globalti (30 Apr 2020)

Back to the film, I've just watched it right to the end and I'm pleased to see that they ride through Phillip's Park, Manchester then Radcliffe and end up on Holcombe Hill. That was where I started my mountain biking life.


----------



## MichaelW2 (30 Apr 2020)

Did France or Germany have their own Geoff Apps?


----------



## Drago (2 May 2020)

Ah, Geoff Apps. Absolute visionary, but practically no one listened.

He's battled the industry every step of the way, and against all logic and reason they've ignored him. Gary Fisher and Keith Bontrager, Fathers of the American MTB, recognised App's contribution, and when they first found out what her was doing in the early 80's with 29ers they were blown away. Fisher and Bontrager recently lobbied for Apps to be included in the Mountain Bike Hall of Fame, and just as it looked like he was about the get some recognition the organisers changed the rules to exclude bikes with tyres of less than 2" section, which instantly put Apps out of the game. This sort of challenge against apps was so long running, so widespread, I'm surprised he's so chilled about it and isn't thinking it's an Icke level consiracy.


----------



## Spiderweb (3 May 2020)

Great watch, thank you @Globalti


----------



## carpenter (6 May 2020)

I am sure that I remember a mate at school (about 1972/3) telling me about his scout group making "rough track bikes" (not called mountain bikes) in order to take part in a competition cycling through muddy tracks and woods. Seemed strange to me at the time because he was going on about using smaller frames and fatter tyres at a time when I was going for fixed wheel and skinny tyres.


----------



## Drago (6 May 2020)

You mean trackers? I still have one.


----------



## carpenter (6 May 2020)

Not sure, it was a long time ago. Have you got any links? I just looked up tracker bikes and got gps security/motor bikes.

edit: even better, I would love to see a photo


----------



## Drago (6 May 2020)

Trackers, this sort of thing...







Take a normal bike, remove any extraneous weight such as lights, mudguards, and often the front brake, fit cyclo cross or chunky touring tyres and cowhorn bars and you're away. Very similar to the cycle speedway bikes that were popular in the 50's.

Geoff Apps took the tracker bike one step further, fitting 27 wheels into a 26 frame, thus raising ground clearance and break over angle.


----------



## carpenter (7 May 2020)

Brilliant, thanks Drago - yes that is the sort of thing.

Are you in the photo? If so we could have a competition to guess which one - 2nd from right?


----------



## FrankCrank (7 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Trackers, this sort of thing...
> 
> View attachment 520454
> 
> ...


Second from left looks like he hasn't read the game-plan, too busy looking at his slide rule I expect


----------



## Drago (7 May 2020)

No, alas, I'm not in the photo. That's just some oiks with a random grammar school kid trying to be cool.


----------



## keithmac (7 May 2020)

Muddy Fox, they used to be the dogs bxllxcks!. My mate had one as a kid and I was always a tad envious!.

Kona were a thing back then too.

I had a Raleigh Mirage!.


----------



## FrankCrank (7 May 2020)

Muddy Fox eh - where did it all go wrong. Now reduced to a few nasty trinkets at the bike section in sports direct


----------



## rogerzilla (7 May 2020)

I wonder if any couriers ever rode a Muddy Fox Courier.


----------



## keithmac (7 May 2020)

Used to be a program called "Streetwise" abouy bicycle couriers in early 90's, they all had posh bikes..


----------



## oldkit (16 Jun 2020)

Late 60s early 70s.
I Had a Phillips frame about that time, bought a complete bike off a mate for five bob. (25p in newspeak money), stainless front rim and spokes, the crossbar had a bend near the downtube so the saddle would go really low. the forks were straightened using three house bricks and I had a 28 t chainring on about 6.3/4" cranks Rivetted at Nicklins in Willenhall courtesy of my mates mom next door who worked there.
My older Brother was a cycle speedway champion in the 60s, Roger ellis was in his team at some point I think. Also another lad called Mike Parry. I believe his brother sponsors Wolves Speedway.

Great times


----------

